# Questions about funds needed to apply for UK spouse visa



## twiskett (Mar 21, 2011)

I was over in the UK on a student visa and met my future (British citizen) husband. I'm living and employed in the US and he'll be starting in September a full-time PhD program in the UK. 

So the plan would be that he'd come to the states for a visit and we'd get married. Then he'd go back and I'd start the process of applying for the spouse visa. 

My concern is over the amount of funds needed. I'll only have been working for a year and he'll be a full-time student, so we won't have any savings. Does anyone know about people getting approved even with little money?

He's hoping to get full funding for his PhD, if not he'll use loans and his parent's help. Anyone know how that might affect the application?

Also, we will have only been together as a couple for about 2 years when applying and only just recently married. Might this affect the application also? I've got pictures, emails and proof that we've lived together for a few months and taken trips together.

Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## ishola (Mar 18, 2011)

It will help your application a great deal if your sponsor (your future hubby) is in employment and getting regular salary paid into his account. He is expected to have around £3000 in his bank account. A lot of things are taken into consideration (especially adequate accommodation) when it comes to settlement/spouse visa. It also helps if you, the applicant, is employed and have some money in your account. 
In your own case, since your future husband is a full-time student, the more money you have in your account, the better your prospect. If, as you said, your sponsor has access to other source of funds, this should be mentioned in your application. Let him make sure that he gets the student loan transferred into his account before you submit your application. It is much better, however, if he gets at least a part-time job as soon as possible. He is expected to be your sponsor; he is expected to take care of his family before and after you get a job in the UK. You are not likely to get a job straight-away. In short, if both of you as a couple can have like £5000 in your accounts, it would help you a lot.
However, even a sponsor on state benefits can still successfully bring their partner in, especially if the applicant has enough evidence of being able to fend for themselves without recourse to public funds. I hope this information helps.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you search through some of the back files here, you'll see lots of queries about spouse visas for the UK. One other key thing is that your UK spouse has to have a place for you to live when you come to the UK. It's perfectly acceptable to live with his parents, as long as the place is physically large enough for everyone.

Since his parents are going to help out anyhow, they may be in a position to offer a letter of support, explaining their commitment to helping their son (and daughter-in-law) with finances while he is in school.

Your having savings will help. And it will also help if you have the sort of training and work record that shows that you will be able to find employment when you get to the UK. (It may or may not be an "official" criteria, but it will be taken into consideration.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

